# Benchmade 470 Emissary



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've been carrying one outside of work everyday for almost a year and I can't say enough good things about it. The CNC machined billet aluminum handles fit my hand perfectly. Very ergonomic and doesn't slip despite the lack of jimping or otherwise textured surfaces. The S30V blade is just large enough for most everyday tasks and has held an edge since purchase. The assisted open and Axis lock are rock solid with a safety that has a low profile and easily becomes second nature once you get a feel for the knife. It has a strong clip that gives the knife a low profile as it rides deep in a pocket.

I've always carried a pocket knife since I was 10 or so. Went through all kinds of knives until I bought this one. American made with a rock solid warranty and it fits me like an extension of my hand. Well worth the money. I have handled a couple of Chris Reeve's Sebenzas and this knife delivers the same level of quality. I've done everything from slicing artisan cheese to cutting a rapala lure from a nasty snag with this knife and it still handles like it did when I bought it.

Here's a link to the Benchmade website: http://www.benchmade.com/products/470

You can find them cheaper online if you look around.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Agreed. Benchmade makes fantastic knives. They have been great with warranty work as well. Worth every penny. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Had been carrying a CRKT M-16 as my EDC for about 3 years an it finally died this week.

Decided to step up to the 470, should be here Tuesday.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I have many benchmades. The autos are great if u clean em often and their foldind fillet knife is cheesy. Thats my only gripe. iam a big fan of their 154cm steel. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KLR said:


> Had been carrying a CRKT M-16 as my EDC for about 3 years an it finally died this week.
> 
> Decided to step up to the 470, should be here Tuesday.


I have the M-16 as well decent knife but I really want the 470 as well. If you don't mind, where'd you order from?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have the M-16 as well decent knife but I really want the 470 as well. If you don't mind, where'd you order from?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I searched and searched an this is the cheapest I could find.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251127525717&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=34443918467


A lot of online knife sites were back ordered and it gets great reviews...thinking its going to be a winner.


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

It's funny but after I got my first Benchmade, all my new knives have that butterfly on the blade... it's tough to argue with that level of quality at a mass market price point...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KLR said:


> I searched and searched an this is the cheapest I could find.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251127525717&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=34443918467
> 
> ...


Wow is that tempting..... That is the best price I've seen as well. 
I have one blade with S30V and it has become my favorite blade. Thanks!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw 2 used ones on EBay sell for $142 & $146 (not including shipping) last week.

ETA: free shipping on the above deal = ordered Friday @ 4:30p and delivered today, from San Diego, CA!!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love my Benchmade Auto. Its my EDC and is by far the best knife Ive ever carried/ used. They are worth the coin for sure.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This might be my next Benchmade:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/915

I'm thinking orange. It would be easier to find if I dropped it in the river. The belt cutter looks like it might be good for cutting braided line.

But I'm also looking at the 755 because it just looks so damn cool:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/755

"Overbuilt? Absolutely!"


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I carry a 551. I picked it up to replace one I lost on a fishing trip. Don't remember which model it was but I bought it about 12 years ago at Green Top Sporting Good outside of Richmond VA when I lived down that way. I was devastated to lose it.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The 551 is a Griptilian, the "flag ship" of the Benchmade line up. That's a solid knife and I would be upset too if I lost one.

I have a 550. That's a Griptilian with a hollow ground modified plain edge sheep's foot style blade. That blade has a lot of belly and a thumb hole instead of a stud. I like that feature because its easier to open with cold hands or when wearing gloves.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok, you guys have me drooling over some of these Benchmades. Help me out.

Looking for discreet EDC with dress slacks and sometimes khaki's. The pockets don't have the material to support a clipped knife, nor is it really discreet. I need to clip IWB and under a belt. So, I think I want smooth scales, a thin body, not too much length and ofcourse lightweight. 

The 470 seems about damn near perfect for this use. Has everything on my list including S30V steel. 

I saw a couple others that might fit that role from BM that are little less expensive (though they are not S30V of course)

The 13740 Nagara. Any opinions? Might be a touch long but it is smooth, narrow, and light. Looks like a lot of knife at the $100 price point. 

And what about the 556 Mini Griptilian? Doesn't have the smooth scales but meets the the rest of the requirements. I hear good things from others regarding the value of the Griptilain at that price point. 

Am I missing any other BM's suited to the task?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

BM has a handy app on their website that might help you narrow down your choices:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/knife_wizard.aspx

Check out the 530. The scales have some texture but it is a very thin knife with a reversible clip.


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

I refuse to purchase another Benchmade for three reasons: 1. Bought a Benchmade Bowie and it could not stay sharp long enough to butcher a small deer. 2. I bought a Benchmade folder that was advertised as being ATS 34, when it was delivered it was 440C (not that I dislike 440C it's just not ATS 34), I called Benchmade and they said "to bad" it is their option. 3. I have a Benchmade folder that the screws fell out of and I called Benchmade, for $25 plus postage I can get it fixed. It will be one cold day before Benchmade gets another nickle from me. To many quality options to face more disappointment. I have kept these three as a reminder, they have cemented my opinion.


----------



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you used these to gut a deer?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Sure...but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

KLR said:


> Sure...but it wouldn't be my first choice.


What would be your first, second, and third choice? :lol: I need to pick up a knife.


----------

